# Duda sobre chasis de cable XLR balanceado



## rodolphyllo (May 20, 2010)

Hola, tengo una duda sobre los cables XLR para audio balanceado.
He notado que algunas marcas (yo uso neutrik) tienen una pequeña pestaña en el chasis tanto en el macho como en el hembra

Mi pregunta es si a ésta pestaña que se señala en la imagen debo soldar un puente de algun pin como la malla o el negativo por ejemplo, o si no es necesario soldar nada al chasis para que funcione (de manera optima, por cuestiones como las mejores practicas del uso y todo eso que es importante pero a veces ignoramos ).
Y si no es mucho pedir, aclarar si sirve para algo en absoluto esa cejita 

Por cierto mi consola es una mackie 1202 vlz pro


----------



## crimson (May 21, 2010)

hola rodolphyllo, debe ser la pestaña que conecta al chassis de la ficha. Muchos la conectan a la pata 1, que es la masa del chassis del equipo al que va conectado, así quedaría 1= chassis 2= entrada + y 3 entrada - Hay una explicación aquí:
ADAPTADOR PARA MICROFONOS TIPO PHANTOM
Saludos C


----------



## Selkir (Jun 2, 2010)

Yo también uso normalmente conectores XLR-3 de Neutrik. Antes no conectaba esa pestañita pero desde hace un tiempo si que la conecto a la malla (GND) así todos los chasis quedan también puestos a GND y parece que se evitan bastante más los problemas.


----------



## rodolphyllo (Jun 2, 2010)

Agradezco su ayuda. Al parecer tienes razon Selkir, no lo notaba en un principio, pero a medida que la distancia de mis cables era mayor empezaba a tener algo de ruido en la señal, era por eso que surgió ésta duda sobre la forma correcta de hacer mis cables, y recomiendo ampliamente que la malla (pin 3) sea puenteada a la ceja del chasis en ambos extremos del cable.
Gracias


----------



## cironw (Oct 5, 2010)

para evitar errores posteriores... la malla va conectada al PIN 1 y no al 3... osea:

1 = MASA
2 = +MIC
3 = -MIC

si armas un cable con dos XLR/XLR no importa tanto el tema de donde pones el + o el - ya *QU*e si por ej tenes un cable *QU*e trae ROJO BLANCO MALLA te guias por los colores MALLA al pin 1 de cada XLR y por ej ROJO al pin2 de cada XLR...


----------



## calonso (Abr 16, 2019)

Muy buenas a todos. Esta es mi primera intervención en el foro que no lo conocía y lo encontré por google. Desde luego, me parece interesante. Mi consulta el la siguiente:

Esta mañana estuve arreglando un cable XLR balanceado de unos 15 mts. con dos conectores canon (M - H). Pues bien. Resulta que el cable no funcionaba opté por sustituir ambos conectores por otros dos nuevos. El caso es que después de soldar cada uno, (vivo, frío y malla) sólo hay continuidad en la malla y en los otros dos, no. Ponía en duda los dos conectores y corté medio metro de cable y comprobé que en este trozo sí tienen todos continuidad. Afecta una mala conexión o soldadura (tampoco soy un manitas en este arte, aunque no es nada complicado) a la continuidad o puede darse el caso de que el cable esté deteriorado en algún o algunos puntos. El cable se ha utilizado bastante pero tampoco se ha maltratado. Otra cosa que veo es que el cable a parte de los dos cables y la malla, presenta como otra malla más dura. Vamos, un cable de color blanco, otro marrón, una malla de color cobre y otra, ya digo, más dura color plateado. Alguno me puede informar si hago algo mal o definitivamente desista del intento. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2019)

Si el cable no da continuidad , pues a reemplazarlo !

Quizás no haya sifo maltratado , quizás si , quizás sea de mala calidad . . .


----------



## calonso (Abr 16, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si el cable no da continuidad , pues a reemplazarlo !
> 
> Quizás no haya sifo maltratado , quizás si , quizás sea de mala calidad . . .



Eso me parece a mí. Ya pensaba que estaba haciendo algo mal.


----------

